# timing and tune



## matt68gto (Mar 22, 2006)

what should my timing be set at, in advance, and idle on a 68 400?


----------



## IcemansGTO (Jul 29, 2006)

9 degrees btdc works well for most 400's or a 389.

Idle is around 500 for an automatic, 650 for a manual.

Dwell is 28 to 32.

bill


----------

